# Summer Sausage ???????



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

How you do it????

I'm tired of grining up my venison and giving a bunch of it away at the beginning of deer season each year...

I would like to make some summer sausage so I can make sure it get eatin'

Any body have any idea how to make summer sausage???? Can I get a recipe and instructions please???


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> How you do it????
> 
> I'm tired of grining up my venison and giving a bunch of it away at the beginning of deer season each year...
> 
> ...


Do you have a smoker??...not a BBQ pit. I use Leggs seasonings, cheese, jalopenos and cure... smoke until internal temp is 152, cool water shower and enjoy. PM for more info.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Go to academy and buy a box of the high mountain summer sausage kit.
Add a few japs and cheese when you stuff it. It's pretty easy, the hardest part is stuffing and grinding.
http://shop.himtnjerky.com/online/product.php?productid=32&cat=251&page=1

--Hop


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I do have a smoker/bbq not a grill, but a smoker. Could I use it or should I just make a trash can smoker as seen on the food channel for smoking salmon???

I could build some racks to hold the sausage up and down and put it in the pit right???


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Roger you don't need anything fancy. Make a 4'x4' box out of plywood and use a hotplate with a chip holder or make a fire outside the box in something and vent it into the smoker. It will work just fine.

This is the smoker we use at a buddies ranch. Its just 5/4 boards 4'x8' and uses the tarp layed in the back of the truck as a cover. The firebox is outside and piped over to the box. Thats 160+ lbs of sausage that just got done.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I could build some racks to hold the sausage up and down and put it in the pit right???


I made about 15lbs sitting on the grates. The summer sausage doesn't need to be hung up. The main reason for hanging them is to keep the casing looking pretty, allows more air around um and you can fit more in a pit. Just depends on how much you want to make at a time.
The first time I made summer sausage I did it on a NEW BRAUNFELS HONDO JUNIOR SMOKER. http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...rs&start=0&zoom=1&selectedSKU=0263-02219-2801
It was cheap but, it got the job done. You just have to learn your pit and how to control the temps.
--Hop


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My pit is pretty easy to control. I just got it not too long ago. I can maintain 250 very easily and could possibly even go lower.

How long does it generally take to get the meat up to temperature??

Do you cold wash it frequently or just when its done cooking??


----------



## mrmcdowe (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a great operation you have there!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Do you cold wash it frequently or just when its done cooking??


I've never done it.

One thing we do when making sausage. Let the casings throughly dry before before smoking. Wet casings seem to have a bitter taste when they are smoked. Others may vary but thats what we have found.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Tiny, 
Read this http://www.himtnjerky.com/product/summer_sausage.php
It should help ya out some.
--Hop


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks Guys!


----------

